# BAYSIDE34's Millennium Jade



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

Today, BAYSIDE34 has collected his new car.
It is 2002 GTR34 V-specII Nür. (not 1999 )
From now on, he will be "MILLENIUM JADE34".  
Only one in the UK at the moment.
Here you go!


























































Yours,
Shin


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

What a stunning car, may upset a few people but IMHO it looks better than a BB. Got my heart set on one of these now (in my dreams, anyway)


----------



## Michael (Oct 13, 2002)

Now that's one nice car !


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Thanks for the picture's Shin, it's a truly stunning car. 

Bayside34, do you mind if I come to Yorkshire, afterall it's not far from me.  

I can also see a glimpse of Durzel's R33 on the 4th picture down. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Millenium jade*

Managed to make it back home without getting stopped despite not having number plates on.
Brilliant photos Shin. As for the colour, I think I'd have to agree with Kempy there, I like it more than my BB now I've seen it. I was a bit worried about it at first but I think it was the right choice now.

Many thanks to Shin and gtr.co.uk, without either I wouldn't have the car.

Nowthen, where do I start with the mods?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice!! Nice to see a Nur in the UK Are you the only one??


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet car! Time to enjoy it!

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Told you to wait until you saw it in the flesh !!

Great car you've got there. Enjoy yourself :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Just awesome!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What a stunning car ! Enjoy it Bayside !

Shin - fantastic photo's as always.

Daz


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Forgot to mention, the Golden Cam Covers, on the NUR cars, looks fantastic!

-Elliot


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

R34_GT-t said:


> *I can also see a glimpse of Durzel's R33 on the 4th picture down. *


Well spotted!

My little baby!  

...oh, nice Nur btw :smokin:


----------



## otaking (Jul 21, 2002)

OT: what happened to the Skyline in the 2nd pic near the back. It looks nasty.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BAYSIDE34.............congratulation on the delivery of your new Nur!! I must say it looks perfect  

Nice picture Shin, thank you for posting them  

Jeff


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

thumbs up!  

cool pics.cool paint.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Nice.*

Now do I like the black, purple or MJ the best? Can I have all three?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

:9.. u have a NUR a r34 and what loks like 2 33's there 
can i please have one of them  

nice car....


----------

